# Apple tv et disque dur



## leyomgui (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Mes films sont en mp4 et ils sont actuellement stockés sur un disque dur.
Je suis donc contraint de les recopier sur mon macbook pour qu'ils soient dans itunes.
Hors je voudrais que l'apple tv puisse se connecter à mon disque dur sans itunes.
Je sais qu'il n'est pas possible d'utiliser la mini usb de l'apple tv.
Aussi, je suis arrivé à 3 hypothèses :
1. Je rachète un disque dur NAS compatible pour le mettre sur le wifi de la maison.
2. (Ou) Je rachète une timecapsule ? Est ce que cela marche ?
3. (Ou) J'achète un airport extrème où je connecte mon disque dur actuel ? (Cela fait il marcher mon disque dur actuel au format Nas ? Est ce qu'il sera vu par l'apple tv ?)

Mes remerciements anticipés,

Leyomgui


----------



## Arlequin (3 Février 2013)

leyomgui a dit:


> Je suis donc contraint de les recopier sur mon macbook pour qu'ils soient dans itunes.



4. tu décoches "copier dans le dossier iTunes media...." dans les préférences d'iTunes. Tu importes tes vidéos dans iTunes (en fait seul un lien sera fait vers le DD externe). 

Pas oublier de brancher le DD externe lors du lancement d'iTunes

Voilou


----------



## Bombigolo (3 Février 2013)

J'utilise ta 3eme solution tous les jours , et il n'est plus utile de convertir les films en Mp4 car en passant par la recopie video Airplay ( si ton macbook le permet ) , tu peux utiliser VLC ou tout autre media player ( xbmc &#8230; ) 
Seul hic , toujours obligé de passer par le macbook , à moins d'avoir une Atv jailbreakable


----------



## leyomgui (3 Février 2013)

Merci Arlequin, je ne connaissais pas la manipulation qui va m'être utile.

Concernant le jailbreak sur l'atv 3 je crois que l'on est un peu dans le domaine du reve pour le moment.


L'idée c'est que ma femme et ma fille puissent acccéder aux vidéos sans avoir à allumer mon Mac Book.

Et là je ne sais plus comment faire


----------



## Lauange (4 Février 2013)

Slt, j'ai une atv2 jbk&#279;, il faudra quand même que ton ordi soit allum&#279; pour utiliser plex ou xbmc pour lire tes vidéos.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Février 2013)

leyomgui a dit:


> L'idée c'est que ma femme et ma fille puissent acccéder aux vidéos sans avoir à allumer mon Mac Book.
> 
> Et là je ne sais plus comment faire



5.Acheter un disque dur multimédia

Moins cher et plus fonctionnel que l'AppleTv, plus de formats compatibles, branchement direct sur la TV ou l'ampli...

C'est pour moi au final, la meilleur solution, après avoir utilisé un mac mini en mediacenter puis une apple Tv avec un mac server allumé rien que pour ça.

bonne journée


----------



## Lauange (4 Février 2013)

Oui, d'accord avec toi Arlequin.


----------



## Alino06 (6 Février 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> 5.Acheter un disque dur multimédia
> 
> Moins cher et plus fonctionnel que l'AppleTv, plus de formats compatibles, branchement direct sur la TV ou l'ampli...
> 
> ...



Il faut préciser quand même que ça n'a rien à voir.
Le disque dur multimédia ne te permet pas de faire ce qu'une Apple TV fait.
Le problème de la compatibilité des formats est réglé avec une app. comme Plex.
Quand au DD multimédia, il ne t'affichera jamais la pochette, la synopsis, ni même un classement digne de ce nom, et ce contentera d'être un bête lecteur. 
Et je passe sur les fonctions musicales avec AirPlay etc ... de l'Apple TV.
Incomparable.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Février 2013)

c'est toi qui vois :mouais:

un dd multimédia sous android, avec pochettes, youtube, un chouette look ... 

Plex sur appleTv .. en jailbreakant, oui ! d'origine, non

Tu peux ajouter des applis sur AppleTv ? non

Y'a t il un disque dur sur AppleTv ? non

Pour airplay (jamais testé car je n'en ai pas l'utilité):  airplay pour android

Effectivement, nous sommes d'accord sur un point, ce n'est pas comparable


----------



## Alino06 (6 Février 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est toi qui vois :mouais:
> 
> un dd multimédia sous android, avec pochettes, youtube, un chouette look ...
> 
> ...



Ok donc tu parles d'un produit que tu ne connais pas.
Bien sur que Plex fonctionne avec l'Apple TV, la preuve la mienne.
Après si c'est pour faire le Fanboy Android dis le de suite.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Février 2013)

Alors d'abord tu vas me parler sur un autre ton, je te prie.

Ensuite, je ne suis fanboy ni d'apple ni d'android. 

Il s'avère que j'ai essayé pas mal de matériel dans le but d'avoir un mediacenter correct, répondant à MES besoins.

Je me permets donc de me baser sur cette petite expérience personnelle, pour répondre à la question posée, en étayant au maximum mes dires, ce qui n'est pas ton cas.

Plex ne s'installe pas sur une appleTV NON jailbreakée, ou alors tu m'expliques comment stp ?!

Le seul produit que je ne connais pas, c'est l'appli airplay pour android, et je le dis ! c'est quoi le problème ? 

Ce n'est pas une cours de récré ici, alors tes petits commentaires à deux balles, tu peux te les garder.

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2013)

Alino06 a dit:


> Ok donc tu parles d'un produit que tu ne connais pas.
> Bien sur que Plex fonctionne avec l'Apple TV, la preuve la mienne.
> Après si c'est pour faire le Fanboy Android dis le de suite.



Euh, merci, mais je crois que Arlequin sait très bien de quoi il parle. Il a bien précisé sur Apple TV JAILLEBREACKÉE. Plex ne fonctionne pas nativement sur une Apple TV, surtout une troisième génération 

Donc, merci de rester calme et courtois.


----------



## Alino06 (6 Février 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Euh, merci, mais je crois que Arlequin sait très bien de quoi il parle. Il a bien précisé sur Apple TV JAILLEBREACKÉE. Plex ne fonctionne pas nativement sur une Apple TV, surtout une troisième génération
> 
> Donc, merci de rester calme et courtois.



J'ai une Apple TV 3, et Plex fonctionne bien. Il faut forcément une machine pour le faire fonctionner puisque l'ATV n'a pas d'espace de stockage, l'App. iPhone, iPad sert de télécommande et permet de controler le flux de média, la qualité, le son, les sous titres, bref comme n'importe quel média center. 

Pour répondre à machin, Tu lui proposes un disque multimédia, puis tu viens parler des média center Android.
Tu aurais un disque dur multimédia disponible en france ayant les même possibilités au même prix que l'Apple TV ?

J'ai aussi essayé pas mal de solution pour avoir un média center correct, y compris le fameux disque dur branché à la TV
Et sincérement dans mon cas, c'était toujours loin de la qualité de ce que peut proposer une ATV (même si je doute pas qu'un Mac mini doit être encore plus performant mais à un prix 6 fois supérieur)


----------



## Arlequin (6 Février 2013)

Purée :sleep: et c'est moi qui suis "fanboy"

je lance des pistes, bon sang ! 

appletv+iphone+ordi serveur = ??? &#8364;+ risque du jailbreak dont il y a des dizaines de fils qui traitent !!!

je ne dis pas que l'une ou l'autre chose est meilleur ou pire, je propose des CHOIX ! 

Je ne vais quand même pas devoir te faire un compte rendu de ce qui se trouve sur le marché  et franchement, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu me parles de disponibilité en France 

En résumé, je pense que notre ami leyomgui aura très bien compris qu'il existe plusieurs possibilités, et qu'il sera à même de faire son choix en fonction de ses besoins, ses finances, ses envies,  etc.



Alino06 a dit:


> Pour répondre à machin,



super ! quel esprit ! quel respect de l'autre ! tu te dépasses là ! 



En ce qui me concerne, le sujet est clos, j'ai exposé mon avis, j'ai partagé mon expérience, je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire de plus.

Ciao


----------



## Alino06 (7 Février 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> Purée :sleep: et c'est moi qui suis "fanboy"
> 
> je lance des pistes, bon sang !
> 
> ...



Désolé pour le "machin" comme je ne te répondais pas directement, je n'ai pas fait l'effort en écrivant de remonter le fil pour relire ton pseudo (et puis ça rajoute un peu un côté dramatique au post) rien de personnel 
Par contre j'insiste mais tu parles de JailBreak encore une fois là ou il n'y en a pas besoin, dans le mode de fonctionnement que je te décris c'est inutile.


Quand aux  comme tu dis, l'ordi il l'a aujourd'hui (même si tu peux le remplacer par un NAS compatible), il faut juste effectivement avoir un device mobile sous iOS pour servir de télécommande.
Je ne dis pas que c'est le système parfait, mais quand tu as déjà un écosystème "Apple" c'est quand même un produit vachement intéressant.
Comme je te le disais et ça, sans parler des fonctions de partage à domicile, VOD ou iTunes Match qu'un DD multimédia n'offre pas réellement.
Il faudrait comparer avec un vrai boîtier "Google TV" mais le prix joue en défaveur de ce dernier.
Et encore une fois même si j'étais incisif dans mes posts, promis, ils n'étaient pas agressifs


----------



## leyomgui (13 Février 2013)

Je m'étais absenté ces derniers jours et je tenais à vous remercier pour vos réponses.


----------



## Arthemus (24 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Pour ma part je peux témoigner que si je ne connais aucune solution parfaite en attendant le jailbreak de ATV3, je peux vous dire qu'effectivement avec l'application PLEX sur l'iphone ou l'ipad (et non sur l'ATV n'est-ve pas), on se trouve avec un média center formidable.
Mais cela implique de laisser l'ordinateur allumé.

Par exemple, chez moi mon imac est constamment allumé et en veille quand je ne suis pas devant.
Mes films sont stockés sur un DD externe.

Avec mon ipad, je regarde PLEX qui me présente tous mes films et séries parfaitement classés avec résumés etc.
Puis je lance la lecture en précisant que la sortie se fait sur l'ATV. Donc sur la télé.
Pendant la lecture, je ferme l'ipad et l'imac est en veille.


En plus de cela, il ne faut pas oublier que l'ATV fait autres choses comme la recopie vidéo ce qui permet de transformer le couple ATV/ipad en console de jeux tout à fait respectable (sans concurrencer il est vrai les PS3 et XBOX).

A bientôt.


----------



## atdu35 (27 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour votre info.
Cela faisait des semaines que je me posais la question mais il suffisait d'y penser.
Merci


----------



## Arthemus (27 Décembre 2014)

De rien !
Ca sert justement à cela, les forums !


----------

